# Superbowl Sunday



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

OK , whats on the menu for your superbowl party ? There will be no chicken served in the Raiders camp , while there might be some Gator fueling those Bucs . Whos your pic for the big game ? 
And then .........................................
My feelings are go RAIDERS .........................


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

We're having MIL's recipe Clam Dip (made by DH), Hummus & Pita and he made enchiladas. Trying to keep it scaled down.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I hereby declare a new category of people. The Sports Pagan. To these people, the religion of professional sports is an alien and evil belief. We prefer other things. 

I am a Sports Pagan.

So I did nothing for the 'bowl.

Phil


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

WOW, did THAT not turn out good!?!?!?!?

I even went to the trouble of recording it, avoided hearing the outcome all day,

cooked turkery burgers on my new GF rotisserie with a roasted garlic baguette, grainy dijon, gruyere, beer-braised onions and oven roasted potato chips. 

First bowl game I've watched in many moons, and what a waste!
Holy Cow.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Woo Hoo Tampa Bay!!

The news here interviewed many fans, most of whom were women. Is this a phenomenon anywhere else? For years, football was "the man's game" but since TB got into the playoffs, the focus has been on women who wear the jerseys, mardi gras beads and paint little flags on their faces. Nice to see this turnaround - I've liked football since an ex-BF took the time to explain it to me in my 20's using little rolled up balls of Wonder Bread.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

<Insert text here>

Kuan


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Well the game realy stunk for my household . My boys and I are die hard Raiders fans and man did we get creamed . The good food helped to sooth the loss though , Oh well , theres always next year . Still a Raiders fan , Doug ...........


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

Well, Chiff,

Guess you get to keep your cake and eat your wonder bread too! 

This truly HAS become a women's sport after this dismal game 

SIGN ME UP!! 

Congratulations you Bay of Tampa people.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I wouldn't exactly call it _dismal._ It was just the right combination of romp and excitement. 90% romp and 10% excitement. You must admit that when the officials gift-wrapped a TD for the Raiders, it did inspire them to momentary greatness. I said momentary - they just kept blowing it.

It would also help all of us to remember that even in a football dynasty (i.e. Dallas Cowboys, Miami Dolphins) *the only thing that remains the same through the ages is the team name.* The players change, the coaches change. With every shift of personnel comes another team's opportunity to shine.


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

No, 

it was DISMAL.

And TB earned it. Now they should just call them the TAMPA Bucs.


----------

